# Sports Grill



## atoltoetox (May 24, 2004)

Hey, im looking to get this grill for my 2003 Altima but i was wondering if anyone knew a place where i could get it for less $ than active tuning. Here is the active tuning grill 

http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid1/

If u know where i could get the same grill cheaper, please post the link, thanks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

They're the only ones that make that grill, so you won't find it any cheaper or anywhere else.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Does anyone make a sport grilles for the 2003 Se-R? Don't mean to hijack a thread, Just thought it better than starting another one on the same topic...


Edit: Disregard. Didn't even realize this was in the altima section. I'm a :dumbass:


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

atoltoetox said:


> Hey, im looking to get this grill for my 2003 Altima but i was wondering if anyone knew a place where i could get it for less $ than active tuning. Here is the active tuning grill
> 
> http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid1/
> 
> If u know where i could get the same grill cheaper, please post the link, thanks.


From time to time, AT sells grills on Ebay. I'm not sure if they are overstocked products or customer send backs or a little of both.
You could send Dave an email and ask...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> Does anyone make a sport grilles for the 2003 Se-R? Don't mean to hijack a thread, Just thought it better than starting another one on the same topic...
> 
> 
> Edit: Disregard. Didn't even realize this was in the altima section. I'm a :dumbass:


 Might want to email Active Tuning.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can also take a look at http://www.jmsproductsinc.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

We only sell the grille direct, so that's the best price you'll find.

As for the SE-R, we're currently in the process of doing an upper/bottom for the 2001-2003, and an upper for the 2004+


----------

